# nervous rat not accepting treats



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

I've only had my rat for a few days now, and I've done a lot of reading so I've been taking him out a couple times a day and offered him treats to get him used to me, but he has yet to eat anything I've offered him. I know he's eating because the mixed seeds/kibble/nut food is disappearing (I'm going to switch to the rodent block). But he refuses to do anything with the food I offer him except sniff it, and I've tried yogurt, carrots, honey rat-treats, kiwifruit. It hasn't been long so maybe he's still nervous?

He even took a leap out of my arms today and I spent 20 minutes getting him out from under my bookshelf, haha.

I also decided I should probably get him a buddy since I only have time to play with him for a couple hours a day maybe. But anyway, should I assume it's too early to expect him to accept treats from me?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It's probably too early. Once he's settled in he'll feel more comfortable with his situation and with you.

And getting him a friend will probably help.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, I would say it's just too soon, too. Now would also be a good time to get him a little friend, while he's still young (though you can introduce older rats). Apart from him needing the company of another rat, you will find it will really bring him out of his shell.

Oh, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks for the help, yes hopefully I'll have a bigger cage and a second rat tomorrow


----------



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

by the way, does my rat know there is water in the water bottle because i've never seen him drink from it and the water level hasn't noticeably dropped. I'm sure he does but maybe he's slow


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Try dabbing the tip with your finger, make sure the water's working. Mark the level and see if it drops. Where did you get him from? Did they use water bottles? If so, I'm sure he's fine.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure he knows it's there, but it wouldn't hurt to put something yummy on it to encourage him to lick it.

Great news on your new addition, tomorrow!


----------

